# Motor 400 V - YY



## reinhard_400 (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo !

ich bin jetzt ewas verrwirrt, mit Antrieben hab ich normalerweise nicht allzuviel zu tun, mal gelegentlich von Standard Stern-Dreieck-Schaltungen abgesehen.

ich habe hier einen Motor ( Ventilator ) der als Angabe 400V, Anschluß YY hat mit einem Nennstrom von 9,5 Ampere, Anlauf 57 A und einer Leistung von 4,6 kW und bei Anschluß 400 V, Y, 3,5 Ampere, 1,1 kW, Anlauf 12,3 Ampere
Kann ich den normal in Y-Schaltung betreiben läuft er dann mit den 1,1 kW, wie kann ich den Motor mit der großen Leistung / 4,6 kW betreiben ?

Danke Reinhard


----------



## online (27 Juli 2011)

Such mal nach Dahlander.


----------



## reinhard_400 (27 Juli 2011)

Danke, habs grad gefunden ( manchmal sollte man doch vorher selber länger googlen )


Sorry für die Umstände

Reinhard


----------

